#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Alweer nieuwe Lay-Out? (forumvolgorde)

## Baszza91

Volgens mij is er weer een andere Lay-Out.
De kopjes ''J&H licht en geluid links'' is helemaal naar beneden verplaatst terwijl die eerst helemaal bovenin stond. Net zoals test forum die stond ook eerst bovenaan maar nu onderaan.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## soundcheckfrits

en jah wat dan nog,      vind deze vraag/topic geen bijvoegende waarde hebben aan dit forum.

----------


## axs

De volgorde van de diverse fora is idd aangepast.

----------


## Baszza91

Dit topic is geen vraag maar eigenlijk meer om de andere forum leden te laten weten wat er aan de hand is met de lay-out. Het zal hun ook wel gerust opvallen. 

Greetzz en cheersss

----------

